
Ask HN: Resources/tools to be a good Product Owner? - soneca
I would appreciate anyone pointing to books, blog posts, conference videos and tools, SaaS, whatever that could improve my skills as Product Owner.
Including personal advice and opinions.<p>thanks!
======
mindcrash
Maybe [https://github.com/tron1991/open-product-
management](https://github.com/tron1991/open-product-management) and
[https://yilunzh.com/pm/](https://yilunzh.com/pm/) are useful. At least I
think they are :)

------
SmellTheGlove
Just some advice - the #1 thing I can tell any product owner is that the
abilities to articulate a question and chase down an answer are critical. When
in doubt, pick up the phone (vs email, IM, etc).

------
jtfairbank
[http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/08/product-
development...](http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/08/product-development-
cycle-fundamentals/)

